# ADSL / Belkin connection droped



## tinnytintin (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi 

I have a Belkin wirless router / adsl modem. I have a e7even broadband package.

I am not sure which to choose pppoe or pppoa, is i choose oE the connection drops after about a minute unless i start streaming a radio/video. As soon as this stream is stopped the the connection drops and the modem logs just show padi's been sent, i have to restart the modem to start the process again.

If i use PPPoA i get the error "Timeout in LCP negotiation" i know and have double checked all the user names and passwords and they are correct 

Any ideas???


----------



## maXmood (Mar 12, 2006)

LCP negotiation time out, means the LCP tried many times to get a handshake but no response ..

call up the ISP ask them to guide you through


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

See if the Keep Alive or Redial Option is selected. Usually you want the Keep Alive set to 30 seconds or something low.

JamesO


----------

